# got any good recipe for ground goat meat  ?



## jk47 (Jun 26, 2015)

I got my goat processed the other  day and decide to get a bulk of it ground at the butcher so got any good recipes for me to try


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

We processed our goats last fall and are still eating the ground meat. There are so many good recipes, but here are a few of our favorites...

1. Goat burger. Use 1lb of ground goat, chop a small amount of onion and a few cloves of garlic, pepper, and a little bit of oregano. Mix into the ground goat with your hands. Form into patties and sprinkle salt to taste over them, then cook on high heat in your cast iron or on the grill. Very tasty!

2. Goat Tomato Sauce. Cook 1lb ground goat in some olive oil until it's done and a little brown. Add to your favorite pasta sauce.

3. Goat Merguez Sausage. Mix 1lb ground goat with 1tsp cumin, 1tsp coriander, 1tsp fennel seed, 1T paprika, 1T salt, 1tsp cayenne pepper, a few minced garlic cloves. You can make patties or use this mix to stuff into casing.


----------



## jk47 (Jun 28, 2015)

I going to have to try that sausage it sounds good


----------



## mcjam (Sep 24, 2015)

Goat meat balls

Season ground goat with salt, pepper, oregano, garlic, and a bit of feta cheese. (Fry a bit to taste, adjust seasonings) Form 1" meat balls and arrange evenly on a baking sheet. Bake 350 for about 20 minutes until done. Make a gravy from the pan drippings.Serve with a good greek salad and rice pilaf.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 24, 2015)

i use ground goat just like i use ground beef.  pasta sauce, Mexican, SOS, soups, meat balls, goat burgers and anything else your heart desires.  hope you enjoy it


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 25, 2015)

goatgurl said:


> i use ground goat just like i use ground beef.  pasta sauce, Mexican, SOS, soups, meat balls, goat burgers and anything else your heart desires.  hope you enjoy it


What is SOS?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure there are different variations in different parts of the country - but in my neck of the woods it's ground meat cooked and smothered in gravy and served over toast points.  Commonly called (a four letter word that would get me mod-slapped) $... on a Shingle!    Good eating, lol!


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 25, 2015)

here we used chipped beef for sos and it's soo good!!


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2015)

one could politely call sos chipped beef on toast but my dad was in the army air core and when it was served to them they called it shi(poo) on a shingle.  basically beef, goat or deer browned and a thick white gravy made with the drippings.  was a staple around our house when i was a kid.  a pound of ground meat, a little flour and milk goes a long way when you are feeding a lot of kids


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 25, 2015)

Ah, I get it now!  Not something I had when growing up... the 'stretch' foods for our family were mostly casserole-types, like tuna noodle casserole.  Might have to try an sos version with lamb...


----------



## jk47 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have never tried to make sos with goat I might try it when im in the mood for a nice filling breakfast


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 27, 2015)

It's also great over a biscuit or three!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2015)

Having spent 20 years in the Navy and most of that on ships, I will probably never eat SOS again for as long as I live.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 3, 2015)

so sorry @Mike CHS but you made me laugh.  and btw thank you for your 20 years of service.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd use it the same as with lamb and deer burger....any recipe you love with beef burger works great


----------



## mikiz (Nov 4, 2015)

I had no idea my mother was feeding us ration food :O 
Her recipe was ground meat, cabbage, a stock cube, curry powder, and a bit of cornflour to make the gravy. Sometimes peas. All piled up on toast. I still get the taste for it now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 4, 2015)

That sounds pretty good!


----------



## mikiz (Nov 4, 2015)

Hated it as a kid, LOVE it now, good quick meal and so tasty.


----------

